# Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman (Paleosuchus palpebrosus)



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

My 3rd and final (for the time being!) Crocodilian species. They are a 1.1 young pair and have settled very quickly so I'm excited to get them downstairs in the breeding centre into their permanent enclosure where I hope to breed them in the future.
Any questions feel free to ask,





































Pete


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

awesome species, but how do you know it's a couple? isn't it that you can feel it when they are at least 60cm or about 3 years?
i realy don't know what mine is, female or male, he is in octobre 2.

but it is a real nice collection you got there:2thumb:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

snakeparadise said:


> awesome species, but how do you know it's a couple? isn't it that you can feel it when they are at least 60cm or about 3 years?
> i realy don't know what mine is, female or male, he is in octobre 2.
> 
> but it is a real nice collection you got there:2thumb:


Luckily mine are small enough to pop. My Spectacled Caiman and West African Dwarf Crocodiles were sexed using the adult method as all 4 are between 4-5ft A great article on sexing Crocodilians this can be found here: Crocodilian Captive Care FAQ (Caiman, Alligator, Crocodile)


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

okay, thanks for the answer, and the link:2thumb:
hope to see sometimes a update from you over here: victory:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aaaah please stop showing these animals i cant wait until i am old enough to own one (or two shhh) of these they are beautiful animals lol


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Fascinating species. oo:


----------

